# Need help pricing



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

any ideas on pricing a 345,000 lot for the season


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

UniqueTouch;1988908 said:


> any ideas on pricing a 345,000 lot for the season


How about a picture of the lot, what equipment do you have or will you be using.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, since you're in NJ, take any prices that most people give on here and at least double, if not triple.

Seriously...price it per push and per salting, then multiply that out by the number of events you average per season. Tada, there's your price.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

It seems to me that there are far too many requests for pricing. Pricing varies as does the cost of doing business. If you have a clue share it and someone may help you. If you don't its business 101.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

UniqueTouch;1988908 said:


> any ideas on pricing a 345,000 lot for the season


$73,434.09............



Herm Witte;1989211 said:


> It seems to me that there are far too many requests for pricing. Pricing varies as does the cost of doing business. If you have a clue share it and someone may help you. If you don't its business 101.


Hit the Nail on the Head.............


----------

